# Sweet photo of cream pup



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Gah!! I want SO badly!! What a sweetie!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww! Such a sweet picture! I have a favorite sweet puppy picture of Riley as a fat baby that makes me gush every time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She was such a cutie! <3 (And still is!)

I showed Bruce and he asked "Where's my girl at?" asking where yellow collar girl is, rofl.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh so pretty! Beautiful shot and in black & white, love those!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, she is so precious. Looks like a little pola0r bear baby with all the white around her and her pitch black nose. Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a great shot! She is a very pretty girl! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just adorable !!!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Loving this pic! Love the sweet innocent look.












desertreef said:


> and Vegas' sister, Mischa.
> Need to give credit where credit is due:
> Just dogs with Sherri - Photography


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

She just looks so sweet...almost like a little stuffed animal. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a sweet picture! that face - just like a stuffed animal! great shot -


----------

